# Our Sweet Lucky Dog



## Lucky Dog's Dad (Jun 7, 2014)

*Our Sweet Lucky Dog – Our Sweet Baby Girl!*









Hi, this is my 1st post. I found you guys Googling Golden Retriever life expectancy. I wanted to tell you about my doggie. I'm so sad I'm hoping doing this might help. So here goes...

We lost our Lucky Dog at 10:40 AM on Tuesday, June 3rd 2014. Born on 1/1/2000, she was 14 years and 5 months old. My heart is so broken. I miss her so much!

Lucky was such a very special dog. She was like a human. She was not a regular dog or pet at all, she was special. And she was part of our family. She was our loyal companion and our best friend. She touched and loved everyone she met, putting a smile on everyone’s face. Every stranger she met would comment how pretty and sweet she was. She was so gentle and loving. She loved us all equally, always putting us first and loving us unconditionally.

Our 2 kids grew up with her. Lucky is in their earliest memories. We did everything together. We would vacation together, take road trips together, we used to go camping together - we did everything together. Our daughter is taking it pretty hard and our son has been the pillar of the family. My wife is taking it really hard as well. Lucky was always there in the kitchen when she cooked, begging for AND getting her samples. She would always be there next to her while she took a bath, resting her chin on the tub. I think she wanted to join her ~ she loved baths too!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









In June of 2013 at age 13.5, we took her to the vet because she was having trouble walking at times (hips), getting short of breath easy, had a pretty large mass in her belly area and a lump on her left shoulder about the size of a lemon (later grew to the size of a softball). I pretty much knew the lump on her shoulder was cancer, although we weren’t sure about the lump in her belly. The belly turned out to be just fatty cells. The lump on her shoulder was never officially diagnosed but the vet and I knew. Her liver and kidneys were not quite right so she couldn’t be put on anti-inflammatories for her hips like we hoped. Instead she was prescribed a narcotic pain reliever. No way were we gonna let them take a knife to her (been there, done that, made things worse with another dog we had). We didn’t want to traumatize her with chemo, etc. either.

We always kept her on a Eukanuba dry dog food diet, later adding can food in the mix due to her boredom with the dry. In her early years she hardly got any table scraps. During the last few years though, we fed her lots of things she liked…. always mindful of the foods that were toxic to dogs, but typically whatever we ate, she would get a taste of. She loved her vitamins and fruit in the morning. Whenever my wife and kids would take their vitamins, she would excitedly jump up and down knowing her vitamins were next. She loved blueberries, bananas, watermelon, cantaloupe, broccoli, carrots, steak, etc. She liked the weirdest stuff too. There was hardly anything she didn’t like. She just LOVED to eat! And she LOVED getting her ‘Scooby’ snacks (marrow bones and milk bones). I miss the little dance she would do when she wanted a snack. She would walk backwards and stop, shake her head and sneeze, giving us those irresistible sad puppy eyes. She was so cute! And if I would ever dare try and be selfish and sneaky and have a snack without her, she would always bust me and I’d have to give her some too. She was definitely a PROFESSIONAL beggar…..









She could be so silly. She would swing from her mouth a sock or stuffed animal (with the stuffing gone that she plucked out) on top of her head and would just leave it there and in her own little way ask us how cute she was. So cute! She also loved fireworks, especially rockets. Every July 4th we would put pipes in the ground in our back yard and launch rockets, sometimes three at a time. As soon as they were lit she would run to them and wait for them to launch, jumping up and down on her front paws biting at the shower of sparks, doing circles while watching them fly. We at first were worried she would get burned but she did it every year on the 4th and was never hurt. We never understood that fascination and love she had for rockets. Maybe because I used to be a fireworks dealer and I rubbed off, who knows. We enjoyed watching her more though than the rockets. She was hilarious. I should post a video of her firework antics on Youtube one day.









There were so many other silly things she would do. She would often drop to the ground and roll on her back as if she had an itch she couldn't reach. It was so cute and funny because all you could see were these 4 paws waving vigorously about, like she was dancing in the air. We would laugh at her silliness. Sometimes it wasn't so funny though because she would return all muffed up with her backside covered in duck or goose poo. YUCK! We never understand that, but she would do it and bounce up and stroll back in the house with pride acting as if she had just accomplished something really great. At times we would cringe to see her rolling around on her back but it ALWAYS put a smile on our face while she danced in the air. She'd come in with muffed up fur, get a careful inspection of any trace of duck or goose poo...when she was cleared we would tell her how silly she was and laugh.









Another silly thing she would do: stalk the bunnies in the back yard like a lions stalk their prey in Africa. She would walk really really slow taking one step at a time, trying to get as close to the bunny as possible. When the bunny would see her and run, she would take after it, but she never even got close. Poor Lucky, not much luck hunting. 

Lucky was never much for cuddling but she sure loved her face massaged and to be petted, especially behind the ears. When she wanted to be petted she would nudge us or squeeze her head wherever she could fit it near our hands to let us know that she wanted love or a face massage. She was so cute; her face would just melt in our hands as we rubbed her. She would relax so much that she could fall asleep. If we would stop she would snap out of her trance and nudge even harder as if to say "I didn’t tell you to stop...I not done yet"! She also LOVED playing in the snow…. 









Ok, so fast forward to around Friday, May 30th, 2014, 5 days before she passed she started not eating. The kids normally fed her so I wasn’t too preoccupied with that. What was I preoccupied with? Finish rebuilding and painting our stupid barns. Whenever I needed a break, I’d lie out in the grass with her in a shady spot and talk with her. If I only knew she would be leaving so soon, I would have said hell with those stupid barns and spent more time with my Lucky. But everything happened so fast.

Saturday night we had a little bonfire and she normally was right there with us. But this night she sat all alone half way across the yard. She didn’t want to join us. Oh that makes me so sad. The tears won’t stop.

On Sunday, I started noticing she wasn’t quite there. She had changed. She didn’t seem happy anymore. Her face looked different. Her eyes weren’t the same, almost lifeless. All she wanted to do was lay her head between her paws and nod off. She appeared so zoned out, staring at things she never stared at before, i.e. staring at nothing, into space, the fence, etc. I thought maybe it was her pain pills; we had given her 2 that day for the 1st time. At times she acted almost as if she didn’t recognize me, until I got close to her, petted and talked to her. At a distance she would just stare at me and when I would walk up to her, she would turn her head away. That was so unlike Lucky. Normally when I approached her, she would get all excited, her tail would wag while I rubbed her ears and gave her a face massage. 

Then I noticed she wasn't drinking the same. It was hot that Sunday, so while taking a break painting, my wife and I would sit with her in the shade. I gave her a drink of ice water from of my hand but she was only licking with the left side of her tongue, and very softly, so softly she was hardly getting any water. We later figured some time before then, she may have had a stroke. Where were we when that happened??? We never knew it happened. My wife noticed a week prior on Memorial weekend that Lucky was eating out of one side of her bowl. I never noticed that. 

She started walking crooked. And walking up the stairs she would veer to the left bumping into the wall. We had to help her stand up, and often she would collapse while walking. We had to carry her upstairs to our bedroom to her bed. The last couple days we had to hold her up to potty. She could no longer hold herself up when she squatted. She would sometimes just fall to the ground into it. She was always so modest about going to potty - we could never watch her. So for her to accept help pottying must have been so hard for her.

On Monday night I couldn't take her not eating anymore. We bought her some baby food and I used a turkey baster thingy and forced food down her throat. Early Tuesday morning walking back to the house she collapsed and fell on her side. She later peed in her bed and while cleaning her off, she pottied in my wife’s hand. She started breathing funny, at times like she was having trouble getting her breath. I knew then it was time.

Having been through the traumatic euthanasia ordeal before with another doggie I had when I was a younger, I knew I couldn’t do it again and have another doggie die in my arms. I didn’t want to remember Lucky that way. So my wife and 2 kids took her in and had her put to rest. Saying goodbye to her was so hard. OMG it was terrible. I ran to the car before they took off for one last hug and kiss and those sad eyes she had have burned into my memory which I will never forget. I called my wife at the vet and she put the phone to Lucky’s ear while I said my last goodbyes, she then passed away. My wife and kids said she definitely knew it was me talking to her over the phone. She had her head between her paws but raised her head when she heard my voice, looked around and then looked at the phone and knew it was me. Like many times before, I told her to lay down go night night. I told her I loved her so much and would miss her, and for her to wait for me at the rainbow bridge and I would meet her there someday soon. They said she was really peaceful and the staff was very nice. I never cried so hard in my life. When my wife said she was gone, I screamed and balled like never before. 

I’m so sad the tears won’t stop. I feel guilt, second guessing myself and the decisions we made. Things we did and didn’t do. Should we have done this or that. The pain is unbelievable and indescribable.

And the sadness I feel is unbearable. I miss her so much. I think I see and hear her everywhere, but she’s not there. She’s lived with us in this same house since she was a pup. Every room, every part of our front and back yard has been her home – memories everywhere. I cry whenever I look out my window. I can’t look out in our back yard without seeing her lying in her favorite shady spots. I still can’t put her bowls and snacks away. Her toys are sitting out in a laundry basket. Her doggie bed is still waiting for her.

I’m basically retired so Lucky and I would keep each other company. It’s so lonely now without her, especially during the day. My son works at night so he sleeps all day, and my wife and daughter run our family business so they’re gone all day. And even at night, I’m so lonely once my wife falls asleep. It used to be Lucky that would keep me company. Someone to talk to. I've lost my buddy. I've lost my best friend. Oh I so miss you Lucky! I miss you so much!!!

Lucky, I LOVE YOU so much. My heart is so broken. Where do all these tears come from? I hurt so bad. My eyes hurt so much from crying. When does the pain stop? Lucky, you took a piece of my heart with you and it hurts so badly. I want to rewind. I would give anything to have you back for just one more day. Or even an hour or even just a minute. I would give anything to give you one more hug and kiss. Lucky I miss you SO MUCH!!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Lucky was a beautiful girl and was clearly loved very much. The pain of losing a special Golden is unlike anything I've ever experienced so I can relate to the sorrow you're feeling over her loss.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. Lucky was obviously one very loved family member,as they should be. I too lost both of my old golds in the last year, and can relate the loss that you're feeling. RIP gorgeous Lucky, my Bonnie Clyde and are at the rainbow bridge to greet you. May you find peace....


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. You have written a very beautiful tribute to Lucky. You need to grieve his loss, but not dwell on guilt over what you cannot change. Your boy knew that you loved him and would not want you to be sad for a moment. I believe they wait for us, and even if you don't believe that love never dies, it lives in our memories. May you find peace and know that your Lucky runs healthy happy and free at the bridge with all his friends.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing such a beautiful tribute to Lucky. I'm so sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

I am very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Lucky Dog. She sounds like so many of our wonderful dogs. We are truly blessed to have these wonderful, God sent animals in our lives. I pray Peace for you and you family, knowing Lucky Dog waits for you at the Bridge.


----------



## Lucky Dog's Dad (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone. I really appreciate it. Such nice people here at this forum...Thanks!

I was doing okay today since writing Lucky's tribute until I just heard a neighbor light off some fireworks. Tears rolled. Lucky loved fireworks. July 4th is not going to be the same ever again. Same goes for Christmas. She loved Christmas. And New Years (her birthday), wow. I pray one day soon this sadness goes away. And that I get happy thoughts once again when I think of or am reminded of her. This really sucks!


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Reading what you wrote tells us all how very special Lucky was.

I found this board after I lost my girl too. It really is amazing how many seem to find this forum after a loss. A lot of us have been right where you are now, only time will help you heal. I hope you stick around and let everyone help you with your grief. As time goes on we all seem to become ambassador to the new people who find this forum from their pain and loss. I like to think that our furry golden friends helped us to find this very special place to help us heal.

RIP Lucky, you were a very lucky girl to have such a great family!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your sad loss of beautiful Lucky  Thank you for sharing her story. It sounds like she was such a special girl and you were blessed to have her in your life. I've lost quite a few dogs in the past, but the loss of our first golden Daisy 2 years ago broke our hearts like nothing else. Goldens are such special dogs, it's almost unbearable when they are gone. The only comfort I can give you is that time will honestly help you, it won't seem like it now, but it will. As time goes on you will be able to think of Lucky during the happier memories, not the sad ones at the end and when you think of her you will be able to smile. She is free from pain now running free at rainbow bridge with all of our golden angels, she'll live on in your heart forever. Take care, we understand.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl Lucky. I can tell from your words she was dearly loved, cherished and missed. 

I'm sorry you found the Forum under such sad circumstances, but you have found a group of members who truly understand your loss and pain. I am one of the many that truly understands as I have been through it too many times. It is by far the hardest thing I have ever had to do, the most painful, and I have found that no matter how prepared you think you are, you aren't prepared enough. Try not to feel guilty or second guess yourself, I think we've all done it. Life and death are completely out of our control. 

If our Goldens didn't mean so much to us and bring so much love and joy into our lives, it wouldn't hurt as much, but it does, because they are very special.

Give your heart the time it needs to heal, it's a long journey, one we must all go through. The day will come when you will find peace and be able to look back on all the wonderful memories you shared with Lucky and be able to smile. 

My thoughts to you and your family during this difficult time. 

Godspeed Lucky


----------



## Lucky Dog's Dad (Jun 7, 2014)

Awe such kind words and thoughts. Thank you! Woke up in tears this morning. I'm having a terrible time not becoming overwhelmed with sadness when I look out our 2nd story bathroom window overlooking the back yard and Lucky's favorite shady spots. The back yard is where I spent most of my time with Lucky her last few days here on Earth. Painting those stupid barns. She hung out there with us and helped the whole time. 

I've come to realize the power I need to deal with this is so much more powerful than me. I humbly asked the Lord today to please help me. This is too hard for me to handle alone. It's just so hard seeing these triggers and not breaking down. Please keep us uplifted in your prayers. Thank God for all of you and this site. I have been able to smile with everyone's help here.


----------



## RetriverBoys (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about lucky and the pain it causes she sounds like she was a wonderful girl every time I read these posts I think about what it's going to be like when I loose my Goldens. I just wanted to to you I have a 5 year old prince that is the same color as you lucky and he rolls on this back and puts his face or head by your hand or in between my arm and body when he wants to be rubes literally the same exact way when you described how lucky would do it to you. Just thought I would share and I hope you can except the fact that she had a great life alot don't make it to that age and you did the right thing as far as not letting her suffer as much as you would like her for yourself and your family.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

We too are griving at the loss of our Rookie, and after reading Lucky's story I can tell she was your heart dog and a very special member of your family. It is so very hard, for me one of the hardest, if not the hardest thing I have ever gone through. But it is getting better, it's been one month since Rookie went to the bridge, it's still very raw, but happy thoughts are starting to replace a great lose. I hope you can find comfort from the caring people in this forum that will offer support in this very difficult time. 

Rookie, our Heart Dog, went to the bridge May 8th at 3:10, RIP Sweet Boy, Lucky will be in good company.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

When I lost Allie I prayed for strength and understanding to help me get throught my loss. It's hard when we have to say goodbye to our beloved pets. They give us so much joy and comfort. The Lord sent me Mia Velvet shortly after Allie passed. She can not take her place but she showed me I can love again and that it's what my sweet Allie would want me to do. I know its hard and I am so sorry for your loss. Praying that the Lord gives you the peace that surpasses all understanding. Hugs..


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

What a beautiful tribute. She was obviously a cherished member of the family.
I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

What a beautiful story. Her spirit lived on forever. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucky Dog's Dad*

Lucky Dog's Dad

I feel so sorry for your pain-all of us here who have lost a dog, know what this is like. The only way my hubby and I have been able to heal from a loss, is adopting another dog, so I hope when you are ready, you do. They are so wonderful and so much company. I, too, am now retired and home all day and my boys are my babies!! Please keep talking to us!

I added sweet Lucky to the Bridge List for 2014. I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear are playing with her!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-11.html#post4630746


----------



## TJ4Ever (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow, what a wonderful tribute... So many of us have been there, so broken with grief, so awestruck with sadness for our lost boys and girls. It takes me back to another time and place, and like everyone else here, I feel for you with every fiber of my being. Hopefully you can take solace in knowing that your girl was among the most fortunate. To have been a true companion and friend; to have been safe and cared for; to have been loved beyond measure... It is in the end perhaps all we can ask and all we can give. Please be well.


----------



## Lucky Dog's Dad (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you all for the kind words and thoughts. Karen, thank you for adding Lucky to the list. Another rough day today.

We've decided to cancel our trip this summer to Yellowstone. Just can't do it without Lucky. Hard, yet easy decision. A trip I've been longing for for years and planning for months. That trip was also supposed to be Lucky's last grand bucket list trip. To accommodate lucky we were planning on driving (LONG drive - 3400 miles round trip) instead of flying, renting a mini-van so we would have room for her. All the hotels we reserved were pet-friendly. Planned on having many picnics so we could eat together as a family. I envisioned all the places we would see as a family all including Lucky. She would have loved seeing the buffalo. She absolutely loved road trips. Maybe one-day when our hearts have healed we can take this trip, but now now, it's just too soon and raw. She was in all the plans - just can't do it without her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucky Dog's Dad*



Lucky Dog's Dad said:


> Thank you all for the kind words and thoughts. Karen, thank you for adding Lucky to the list. Another rough day today.
> 
> We've decided to cancel our trip this summer to Yellowstone. Just can't do it without Lucky. Hard, yet easy decision. A trip I've been longing for for years and planning for months. That trip was also supposed to be Lucky's last grand bucket list trip. To accommodate lucky we were planning on driving (LONG drive - 3400 miles round trip) instead of flying, renting a mini-van so we would have room for her. All the hotels we reserved were pet-friendly. Planned on having many picnics so we could eat together as a family. I envisioned all the places we would see as a family all including Lucky. She would have loved seeing the buffalo. She absolutely loved road trips. Maybe one-day when our hearts have healed we can take this trip, but now now, it's just too soon and raw. She was in all the plans - just can't do it without her.


I am so sorry.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

A beautiful tribute to your best friend Lucky, so sorry for your loss, I know and feel your pain … it was one month since my beautiful Asha went to the Rainbow bridge… thinking of you…. it is so hard without them… in time I hope our pain can be replaced with wonderful memories and this can be our comfort.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Lucky was well named and sounds like she had a wonderful life.

Sleep softly Lucky girl.


----------



## rubinjos (Jun 9, 2014)

Lucky Dog's Dad said:


> Lucky loved fireworks.


Wow, Lucky really was a special girl. My Mazie would hop in the nearest bathtub at the first sound of fireworks.


----------

